# Internalising Voice



## ImaginativeMe (Oct 24, 2013)

This is ultimately what helped me gain emotions, I think.

I just had an epiphany that a normal mind, requires - via

their imagination and memory to hears voices.

Not in the same way that a schizophrenic does. But in a way which

is spiritual, for the emotional bodies/chakras. And which is linked

with their imagination, inititive to imagine stuff, and initiative to

think of others who are motivating one with physical inititive.

A person with psychosis hears gross voice.

The voices which a normal person hears are not -gross- voices.

They are projections of Memories, from the Inner Self, in the

spiritual bodies of the Solar Plexus, probably. And are what make

it possible for a person to act out emotions.

- voices of the community

- voices of disciplining others

- voices of restraining others

- voices of advising others

- voices of socially regulating others

Voices of conscience basically.

Now, I know that it is considered taboo to use the term "hearing voices"

however, it seemed to me that people might supress the use of this phrase

even though it is clear that it is a process of Auditory Attention which is

applied to something which is unreal, but which is a memory,

and which is also, in a way unpleasant, in the sense that the voices

have the intonation of being unsatisfied/disappointed/wanting.

I am very unhappy that people don't talk about this, using the proper term

which I feel applies to Normal Social Imagination, which to my mind is

"hearing voices" because, I think its obvious that this form of hearing

of voice in the mind's eye, is distinguishable from pathological hearing

of voices. That its an act of imagination, not comparible to pathological hearing of voice.

And that the two phenomenon's are unrelated........though the normal social imagination

is a Quasi-Mystical state of mind, and that is something it has in common with people

who are undergoing pathology, hence the phrase "kundalini psychosis".

I also overcame the dissociation by developing a proper degree of paranoia

about being human, and disinhibiting myself from any shame about talking

to myself. And also permitting myself to have a proper degree of OCD.

Basically: I made Positive Aspect versions of the pathological things so that

the things were no longer pushed down in my personality.

These things basically gave me the feeling of being human again.

I hypothesised that in a past-life, people might have programmed me to

believe that a person must never have paranoia, or fear or depression or anxiety,

or talk to theirself or ruminate internally. And that I lost the ability to

initiate these processes CONSCIOUSLY in the personality.

It seemed to me that if I was programmed to no longer Reason that

normal social imagination, is in a way, the Hearing of Voices, then,

I might have shut myself down, and lost the ability to Emotionally Function

in this life.

And that, because of the Social Climate we live in, we aren't allowed to

refere to normally Emotional-Imagination processes as imaginative

hearing of voices.

Voices of conscience/community.

-----------------------------------------------------------

So, as I say, I'm quite unhappy at the moment.

I suspect that no one will write back to this post, and even if they do,

they might either misapprehend the meaning of what I'm writing, or

suggest that I use another phrase. But I'm pretty certain of what I've

written. Otherwise I wouldn't have written it. I consider it to be the actual

cure of the disease, actually. I just believe that.

I would like to see society de-criminalise the use of the phrase

"hearing voices" for the non-pathological processes of mind of

which we know are imagination, and nothing to do with illness.


----------

